# pics of my tegus./ pic heavy.....



## mr.tegu (Dec 8, 2009)

just random pics of my tegus i hope to breed some day..


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Dec 8, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Jefroka (Dec 8, 2009)

How big is your enclosure? Nice looking tegus, you have a big boy there. Love the poo shot! :grno 


...Jefroka


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 8, 2009)

lol..the poo got put in on accident. my enclosure in these pics is 7' by 3' by 3'. i have a real nice 6' by 6' by 2' in my back yard for in the summer. the male is huge when in your arms. the pictures due no justice...lol


----------



## rrcoolj (Dec 9, 2009)

Good lord look at that male! My tegu has a LOT of growing up to do. Awesome pics I love both of them.


----------



## reptastic (Dec 9, 2009)

they are both gorgeous how old/long are they that male is huge reminfs me of a male tegu on another site


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks for the replys im glad you all like the pics..he is a big boy and still growing..hes at 44 inches now..


----------



## whoru (Dec 9, 2009)

nice lookin gu's


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 10, 2009)

bump..this is in the wrong forum..mods please put in (arg blk n wht) forum. sorry my bad.


----------



## BOOZER (Dec 10, 2009)

mr.tegu is that straw/hay combo? and how do you like it as far as humidity, cleanup, smell etc...


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 10, 2009)

yes it is a straw/hay mix. i have tried everything from bark, dirt, and like 3 types of bedding and by far for me this is the best for spot cleaning and keeps the tegus clean when you wanna hold them. bark was horriable because the red like dust would get all over my clothes and stuff. the mulch and other types of bedding was way to dusty and i think made my tegus blow there noses a lot from the real fine dust from this bedding stuff. the straw/hay mix is awsome because it actually holds a burrow hole and tunnel system. its cleaner and the tegus really seem to like it. the straw/hay mix holds humidity almost to well because if you get it to wet it takes forever to dry so i like to turn it every few days and let it dry out a day or two before re-wetting it. straw/hay is so cheap i get it for only 5 dollars for a 33 gallon trash bag size of it so you can change the substrate very often and not become broke over it. give it a shot bro!!


----------



## BOOZER (Dec 10, 2009)

will do!! my tegu COMA sneezes as well. and it seems cypress is nonexistent so hay/straw sounds like a cure. it seems alot cleaner as well. do you have any certain mix ratio??
thanks

btw.. good looking cage and tegus!!!


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 10, 2009)

no i have no certain ratio on the two. i kinda like the look of both kinds mixed more then anything eles. i think the straw is what constructs the burrows and the hay kinda covers the voids. one thing though is the first few days your room may smell like a barn or feed store.lol..


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice GU's, and I for one love the smell of fresh hay


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 14, 2009)

same here but as you can tell my tegus live in the garage. im sure in my house the smell would be a little strange though.


----------

